# bait shops?



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

all, dose anyone know of any bait shops near the NE that 
sell live suckers and possibly even isreali carp?iam not sure
but i think is a good bet that theres not many shops carrying any
good sized bait fish (except shiners)in my area.i figured that some
or most of the shops from at least New Philly to Tappen/Salt Fork
areas would carry them?can anyone point me in a good direction?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Email Corey as I think he could help you out better on this one! I know the one bait place at Salt Fork did have Israeli carp earlier this year, but I am not even sure what one looks like.  I will have to look it up now!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

not positive, but i may have heard that israli carp are at falls outdoor sports. might want to give em a call.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Eddie's at Nimi carries big baits. I carry Suckers, Chubs, and Goldfish. The Dam Bait Shop at Seneca carries them also.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

payara,
your going to use a mirror carp for bait?..lol sorry man i couldn't help it


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks boys,i do some searching around...really would like to get
some small suckers  


Bigjohn,no not useing the carp for bait,or the suckers.i want 
them for aquarium use


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

How did your Koi ever turn out?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

the koi are doing fine,but trying to up grade their set up
soon(they have grown a bit)if i cant up grade going to try
to get them in a pond before it gets too cold.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

if you have any pay puddles in your area most of 'em i've been to carry israeli carp.. and never had any problem buyin and flyin because i ain't much for pay lakin.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Greg,

Did you ever give Tench a thought? Or did you already try those? Can't remember. I need to make a trip to WA to catch some. Either that or fly overseas.......which wouldn't bother me any


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i have some tench operations going on,have been for
awhile.but their a tough fish to track down here in wild
(green)form.i can get the gold form,alot easier than the
wild(neither is really easy to track).but iam in contact with
an ''free- lance''exotic fish importer who can get things done!
has gotten several people Wels,this guy gets stuff even zoos/
and the Shed aquarium cant touch  legaly i might add.

theres just NO market for the all cool, cold water cyprinids


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tench, IMO, are one of the best looking fish around. Just wish we had them around here


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yah,they are not just good looking,but its said and
i guess a bit of evidence to support it,that their skin/slime
is like a medication for other fish with healing power.
the ''doctor fish''they are sometimes called.i know they are 
soaked in slime,very slippery like a bar of soap.they could do
alot of good for alot of species in our waters IMO.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Only problem is......they were introduced in waters around here back in the 60's and 70's, but they didn't survive. Saw an initial stocking list in the US on CAG somewhere. I"ll see if I can locate that list again.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Koi, fancy name for catfish bait!  


Sorry guys had to do it!


----------

